# Samplitude 6 - Aufnahmen sind Übersteuert und Verzerrt



## sonic-alpha (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein erstes Posting hier, sollte ich mich in irgendeiner Form nicht korrekt verhalten teilt mir das bitte mit.

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe Samplitude 6 und ein kleines Studio. Ich nutze meinen PC für die Recordingarbeit. Der PC bekommt sein Signal direkt vom Mixer. Nun hat sich mir folgendes Szenario eingestellt:

Der Mixer ist auf ner sauberen einstellung(Master und Track Pegel sind eingestellt). Auf dem Monitorsystem kommt der Klang klar, laut und voller Druck. Wenn ich jetzt das ganze aufnehme, kommt es mir so vor als wenn Samplitude den eingang versucht zu normalisieren. Der Klang wirkt übersteuert und zu laut. Von den daraus resultierenden Verzerrungen mal ganz abgesehen. 
Weiter habe ich herausgefunden, das dieses Szenario sich nicht ändert wenn ich die Masterpegel runterschraube. Der Sound kommt immer noch übersteurt. Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich das loswerden? 

Liebe Grüße sonic-alpha


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. Mai 2004)

Ich besitz zwar kein Samplitude, aber mir kommen da spontan 3 Sachen in den Sinn:

1. Einen Gainregler pro Audioeingang hast du in Samplitude nicht ? (klingt banal sorry *g* ) Weil du nur vom Master geredet hast.

2. Gibts evtl ein Bedienpanel fuer deine Soundkarte ? Meine Terratec hat sowas z.B. und dort lassen sich auch derartige Einstellungen vornehmen.

3.  Hats denn schon mal funktioniert in dieser Konstellation? evtl kommt  aus deinem Mischer auch einfach ein zu hoher Pegel raus?!  (Als damit meine ich zu hoch fuer den Eingang, den du an der Soundkarte benutzt ? )


Evtl gibts dir nen Denkanstoß. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## sonic-alpha (27. Mai 2004)

*Hat sich erledigt*

hi,

Samplitude hat schon Trackregler, das ahab ich oben auch erwähnt. Auch die Soundkarte hat einstellungen und Das Mischpult war nicht falsch eingepegelt. 
Nach langem hin und her mit der Firma Creative hat sich herausgestellt, das die in ihrer TreiberSuite einen Bug hatten der den Line Ausgang bei jedem initialisieren der Treiber wieder hochregelt und zwar im eingangsverstärker. Auf die Einstellung hat der User aber letzten endes keinen zugriff, folglich war alles verzerrt und über steuert. 

Die Jungs bei Creative wussten auch relativ schnell wo sie in Ihren Quellcodes anfangen mussten und haben mir nen Patch generiert.

Nach der installation das wunderbare Resultat:

Astreiner Digitaler Klang frisch aufgenommen und ohne Übersteuerung.

Trotzdem Danke,
liebe Grüße
Sonic-Alpha


----------

